# LaTeX Grafikhöhe der Zellenhöhe anpassen



## Aser (15. Juni 2009)

Tag,
google will mir nimmer weiterhelfen

habe folgendes Problem:

Ich will meine Merksätze optisch hervorheben. Ich will nicht einen Standard-Rahmen, sondern mein Layout übernehmen.

Daher habe ich eine Tabelle mit drei Zellen...
In die linke Zelle kommt die Grafik für den linken Rand, in die mittlere Zelle der lange Text und in die rechte Zele, die Grafik für den rechten Rand.

... nun will ich, dass die Grafik die höhe bekommt, die die mittlere Zelle zur Darstellung des Textes benötigt.

ich habe mir das so etwa gedacht

```
\begin{tabular}{l|l|l}
\rowcolor{red}
linkezelle \includegraphics[width=3cm, height=?]{layoutrahmen}yyy &  mein langer Satz bla bla  & rechtezelle\\
\end{tabular}
```

Es würde ausreichen, wenn ich der Grafik sowas wie height=*komplette_Zellenhoehe* zuweisen könnte

vielen Dank im Voraus
Arthur


----------

